# Dr Evans' Alpaca Field Manual - 3rd Edition



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW what a WONDERFUL Book!!! There are answers to questions I never even thought to ask. This book is pricy, but worth EVERY penny. I'm not some who enjoys reading for the sake of reading but I love researching things I'm interrested in -to get a "Full" rounded knowledge & for Alpacas this book is it. Just thought I'd mention it to anyone who was wanting to know many different aspects of alpacas that this book is IT! -a must have. I think it's a benefit to both new camelid owners & old. Thank you to the person who recommended it to me.....(forgot who that was :/ ). 

ETA: It was _sayyadina_ who recommended the book to me.......... * Thank You!!!  *   I'd came across the book before but just never knew it was that thorough of a book.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, that is a great book. Lots of good info.


----------



## sayyadina (Sep 8, 2010)

You're welcome!

I have an extensive list of other good books. Dr Anderson's "Neonatal Care for Camelids" is my favorite of the 2 neonatal care books. If you aren't breeding, you don't need this.

2 really good books about the history of alpacas in South American & North America are Mike Safley's "Alpacas: Synthesis of a Miracle" & "The Alpaca Chronicles".


----------

